# What'S It Worth When You Think You Want It..?



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Firstly, a big thanks to Shawn aka mrteatime who kindly pointed me in the right direction for this! Shawn, I found it!

Question of course is how do you justify what your prepared to spend..... Basically spotted out and about, one O&W XXL (yellow mdoel, brand new, 12 month warranty...), though the sum has risen some since Roy stocked them, now Â£220.

A decent price for a Swiss with 6497 of course, but worth the increment given its rarity (discontinued model) and price respective competition?

Decision as ever fraught with anxiety .....


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

howie77 said:


> Firstly, a big thanks to Shawn aka mrteatime who kindly pointed me in the right direction for this! Shawn, I found it!
> 
> Question of course is how do you justify what your prepared to spend..... Basically spotted out and about, one O&W XXL (yellow mdoel, brand new, 12 month warranty...), though the sum has risen some since Roy stocked them, now Â£220.
> 
> ...


If you like it and you can afford it* then buy it!



* Not always applicable!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

just thank the lord you don't have the added complication of ebay and if you can afford it and want it - buy. One thing is for certain a new one isn't going to turn up every day!


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

if you like it buy it, sod the afford, that can come later.


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

howie77 said:


> Firstly, a big thanks to Shawn aka mrteatime who kindly pointed me in the right direction for this! Shawn, I found it!
> 
> Question of course is how do you justify what your prepared to spend..... Basically spotted out and about, one O&W XXL (yellow mdoel, brand new, 12 month warranty...), though the sum has risen some since Roy stocked them, now Â£220.
> 
> ...


If you like you just have to go for it.... No regrets. There's not enough time (or watches) to have regrets. ^_^

Enjoy it. Rich


----------

